# I think I broke the game, Redd won't appear? *FIXED*



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

*FREE PAINTINGS FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS A FIX TO THE BUG

FIXED
Buy a painting from someone else, whether it's through their Redd or whatever doesn't matter - donate it to Blathers! On the day the museum is shut down for construction, REDD will be parked at your secret beach and fully reset - selling you what was supposed to be your first (and always genuine) painting!*

Inb4 I get comments about how TT is bad etc etc, I know, I do it anyway, please don't comment unless it's something related to the issue;;

Redd won't appear for me at. all.

On the 23rd March, I went and said hi to Leif and Blathers so he could tell me about the museum expansion, and then I TT'd to the 22nd, then back to 23rd to get new bushes from Leif.
You see, I spoke to Blathers, but then I TT'ed back then forward again and now no matter how many days I TT forward and search my entire island - Redd is nowhere!
Has anyone experienced Redd going MIA too, or any suggestions on what to do atleast? Maybe a fix if it's a more common issue? Idk what to do ;-;

-----------------------------------------------

Apparently there are 4 "fixes" to this, all of them require a bit of work

- Going back to the date you spoke to Blathers - this has been confirmed to work for some, but not everyone. It's worth a try, though!

- Time travelling persistently forward. Can confirm this does not work for everyone (atleast not me) I was years and years ahead now, I did the whole 1 day forward for months, then I skipped months, half years, years, decades, etc.

- Having a second character on your Island. Make them talk to Blathers, who should then spawn Redd to wander your island - talk to him, by is painting, donate it, and the next day Redd will show you his boat and his shop will officially reoccur frequently. (UNCONFIRMED)

- *FIX #4 (personally confirmed): *Buy a painting from someone else, whether it's through their Redd or whatever doesn't matter - donate it to Blathers! On the day the museum is shut down for construction, REDD will be parked at your secret beach ready with goods!!


---------------------------------------------

I did pretty much everything besides those 3 up there by now. I let days naturally glide back, I talked to Blathers countless times, I let days naturally glide by, I tried donating a painting (which I failed at, I bought a fake one on accident... >_>), I spoke to Redd on another island, I skipped several decades ahead, I checked multiple times a day etc. I'm patient, and can't expect people to read the whole thread as it's getting longer, but *I did all the obvious things (and less obvious) and I'm still stuck*​


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine is MIA too. I don't know what to do about it.. I considered trying buying art from someone else in the meantime to give to Blathers and see if it does anything. :/ I shut off while talking to him because I was going to do the same thing as you and now he's just gone.


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Mine is MIA too. I don't know what to do about it.. I considered trying buying art from someone else in the meantime to give to Blathers and see if it does anything. :/ I shut off while talking to him because I was going to do the same thing as you and now he's just gone.


That's actually a good idea, but frustrating to wait! Hopefully they'll patch it or there's an easy fix somewhere ;-;


----------



## Baroque (Apr 23, 2020)

Is Redd meant to appear the day immediately following Blathers telling us about the expansion? Maybe just wait for a natural day to go by and see what goes on...?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2020)

Is the ship at your island?
If so he most be roaming, if not try talking to blathers again and TT a day forward.


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Is Redd meant to appear the day immediately following Blathers telling us about the expansion? Maybe just wait for a natural day to go by and see what goes on...?


As far as I've seen, yeah! But even so, after a full week he should've been here already >< I don't think just waiting real hours would make any difference to just TTing forward



Teddy345 said:


> Is the ship at your island?
> If so he most be roaming, if not try talking to blathers again and TT a day forward.


Nope, no ship! I also tried talking to Blathers every single day, then TT forward to see if Redd would be there. No dice. :c


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2020)

Maybe buying art for someone would be a solution.
Trying 1 week forward TT?
Visiting an island with him?
I TT some days to kick out a villager and he is here if you want to try.
He is already on his boat though. Maybe you need to find someone playing today, since most people have him atm.


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Maybe buying art for someone would be a solution.
> Trying 1 week forward TT?
> Visiting an island with him?
> I TT some days to kick out a villager and he is here if you want to try.
> He is already on his boat though. Maybe you need to find someone playing today, since most people have him atm.


Maybe so, I'll try! And if he's on your island right now, could I possibly come visit and talk to him maybe? Try and see if it works?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2020)

Que said:


> Maybe so, I'll try! And if he's on your island right now, could I possibly come visit and talk to him maybe? Try and see if it works?


Sure, he is on his boat, so idk if you will be able to enter, I'm sending you a dodo.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

His boat is at the north island, aka the hard one to get to via basically only the ladder, at least on my island. I checked all my beaches but that one and got scared Redd would never appear lol. I TTd to tomorrow to look at that beach and he was there.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 23, 2020)

try setting your clock to 4:55 and just let the day run naturally, i find it works better for loading different thing rather than instantly tt'ing through the internal clock


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

Corrie said:


> His boat is at the north island, aka the hard one to get to via basically only the ladder, at least on my island. I checked all my beaches but that one and got scared Redd would never appear lol. I TTd to tomorrow to look at that beach and he was there.


I already know, yet no ship >< Bought a piece of artwork, will test what it does to my game and if it'll make him appear for me


mogyay said:


> try setting your clock to 4:55 and just let the day run naturally, i find it works better for loading different thing rather than instantly tt'ing through the internal clock


I'll try! If donating some art to Blathers wont work then I'm out of ideas and will try ANYTHING ;-;


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Redd only appears the following day after the conversation about Art is triggered from Blathers. You'll see him wandering around tomorrow and he'll sell you a genuine copy of art to donate, which will then trigger the museum update the following day (closed for a day).


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

So.. uhm.. I accidentally bought a fake painting.. and can therefore not test if Redd will return now if I upgrade the museum. Hoping atleast interacting with him will fix my issue, gonna TT some more Q_Q


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 23, 2020)

This might be a crazy idea, but you.could just try waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Redd only appears the following day after the conversation about Art is triggered from Blathers. You'll see him wandering around tomorrow and he'll sell you a genuine copy of art to donate, which will then trigger the museum update the following day (closed for a day).


I know, but he wasn't there the following day  I think me time travelling back to the 22nd, opening the game to update the save file, then closing to move onto the 23rd for new Leif shrubs bugged him for me. When I was supposed to get Redd the 24th, he didn't come - and he didn't the 23rd either.

I'm now at 2nd May and no Redd.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



meggiewes said:


> This might be a crazy idea, but you.could just try waiting until tomorrow.


I'm gonna try the TT to 4:55 and let the next 5 minutes naturally go by


----------



## mogyay (Apr 23, 2020)

yeah even if he doesn't show up, i'd keep trying that, there's weird restrictions on tt'ing backwards and then forward, i found that the day didn't quite completely reset itself until i let it run naturally (i.e flowers didn't spawn, no new items in the shop). can't say for sure but worth trying


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 23, 2020)

I did the exact same thing. Just keep TT'ing forward until he shows up again. His ship will show up on the map.


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

mogyay said:


> yeah even if he doesn't show up, i'd keep trying that, there's weird restrictions on tt'ing backwards and then forward, i found that the day didn't quite completely reset itself until i let it run naturally (i.e flowers didn't spawn, no new items in the shop). can't say for sure but worth trying


I know TTing backwards means the day won't reset, always been like that in AC and that's why I did the stunt with hopping to the 22nd then back to 23rd - but it makes no difference TTing forward and letting it run forward itself, none that I've atleast noted so far;;


Mink777 said:


> I did the exact same thing. Just keep TT'ing forward until he shows up again. His ship will show up on the map.


I'm trying ;-;


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 23, 2020)

Que said:


> I know TTing backwards means the day won't reset, always been like that in AC and that's why I did the stunt with hopping to the 22nd then back to 23rd - but it makes no difference TTing forward and letting it run forward itself, none that I've atleast noted so far;;
> 
> I'm trying ;-;


It took a bit but he showed up for me and I'm all set now.


----------



## Que (Apr 23, 2020)

Ahri said:


> It took a bit but he showed up for me and I'm all set now.


Awesome to hear! I'm still TTing forward, did the 4:55 thing and let it naturally glide to the next day and no Redd. I'm just gonna keep hopping a day forward >>


----------



## Gabene (Apr 24, 2020)

Que said:


> Awesome to hear! I'm still TTing forward, did the 4:55 thing and let it naturally glide to the next day and no Redd. I'm just gonna keep hopping a day forward >>


Have you solved it? Im in the same boat, no Redd to be found


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll be honest, I haven't seen leif or redd yet. I thought my timing was just off but now that you mention it....


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

Gabene said:


> Have you solved it? Im in the same boat, no Redd to be found


Nope, still trying to TT further and further forward ;-; I'm halfway through May now


Infinity said:


> I'll be honest, I haven't seen leif or redd yet. I thought my timing was just off but now that you mention it....


Leif appears occasionally on the plaza, but Redd is being buggy ><


----------



## spinningmouse (Apr 24, 2020)

I have the exact same problem...I'm starting to think it's a bug. I originally went back a few days to reset some things on my island, talked to blathers about art, then skipped back to the current day not realizing redd was supposed to show up the next day. I tried time traveling forward into may as well, didn't get him. I tried going back, talking to blathers again, then forward one day at a time up to today (talking to blathers every day just in case), still nothing. I'm going to try and give blathers a real painting if i can get one from a friends island and see if that resets it. let us know if you try something like that and it works! i have no idea when I'll be able to try it, lol


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

spinningmouse said:


> I have the exact same problem...I'm starting to think it's a bug. I originally went back a few days to reset some things on my island, talked to blathers about art, then skipped back to the current day not realizing redd was supposed to show up the next day. I tried time traveling forward into may as well, didn't get him. I tried going back, talking to blathers again, then forward one day at a time up to today (talking to blathers every day just in case), still nothing. I'm going to try and give blathers a real painting if i can get one from a friends island and see if that resets it. let us know if you try something like that and it works! i have no idea when I'll be able to try it, lol


I tried giving him a painting (but it was fake, so he just rejected it and I gotta find a real one) but that did nothing. From others on the thread, it looks like I just gotta keep TTing forward, but May is almost over and I haven't skipped a day Q_Q I'll let you guys know if/what I have success with!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 24, 2020)

I've had the exact same issue!!! I'm hoping if i just naturally let time progress he'll eventually show up, since someone said apparently its random, but if you find a set fix for it please let me know! ill watch this thread


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

moonrose said:


> I've had the exact same issue!!! I'm hoping if i just naturally let time progress he'll eventually show up, since someone said apparently its random, but if you find a set fix for it please let me know! ill watch this thread


Looks like it's a more common issue than I first anticipated x_x I hope Nintendo will notice and fix it!
I wish us all luck in fixing it ;_;


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 24, 2020)

So, you did get him to show up? Good! At least you know it isn't a bug or something. His visits are just random. Good luck finding him!


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> So, you did get him to show up? Good! At least you know it isn't a bug or something. His visits are just random. Good luck finding him!


No, I didn't get him yet - still trying


----------



## Larimar (Apr 24, 2020)

Heres what I've noticed, yesterday (real time) I talked to blathers, I didnt want to wait an extra day for redd, so I TTd one day ahead. Once I found redd, I set my clock back to normal. Today when I played I noticed redd was back wondering the island, it seems like he's set to spawn on the day you play after talking to blathers. Have you tried TTing back to the 22nd, and tried looking for him? :O


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 24, 2020)

Que said:


> No, I didn't get him yet - still trying



I had Isabelle announce a shady character for me today. I talked to Blathers yesterday and he told me about the _possibility_ of having an upgrade to the museum. (I really wish I took a screenshot of his dialog so I could be more help.) Have you had that dialogue from Blathers at any time? I think you have to have a certain amount of donations in your museum, but I'm sure you have your museum pretty full.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 24, 2020)

blathers won't even bring up a museum expansion for me, I have no idea what's going on


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> blathers won't even bring up a museum expansion for me, I have no idea what's going on


You need to have donated 60 items for him to talk about in expansion and then Redd will appear the day after. See if you can donate some more!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 24, 2020)

Larimar said:


> Heres what I've noticed, yesterday (real time) I talked to blathers, I didnt want to wait an extra day for redd, so I TTd one day ahead. Once I found redd, I set my clock back to normal. Today when I played I noticed redd was back wondering the island, it seems like he's set to spawn on the day you play after talking to blathers. Have you tried TTing back to the 22nd, and tried looking for him? :O


as someone as the exact same issue as OP ive tried this over and over and it hasnt worked at all! i havent even SEEN redd in game yet


----------



## Larimar (Apr 24, 2020)

moonrose said:


> as someone as the exact same issue as OP ive tried this over and over and it hasnt worked at all! i havent even SEEN redd in game yet


Ah that really stinks, my thoughts was that he may have spawned at some point, and since it seems the day he first spawns is fixed, that's its possible to miss him entirely and you would need to go back and find that day XoX I wish yall the best with figuring out the solution!!


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

Larimar said:


> Heres what I've noticed, yesterday (real time) I talked to blathers, I didnt want to wait an extra day for redd, so I TTd one day ahead. Once I found redd, I set my clock back to normal. Today when I played I noticed redd was back wondering the island, it seems like he's set to spawn on the day you play after talking to blathers. Have you tried TTing back to the 22nd, and tried looking for him? :O


I did, but Redd never appeared because of me TTing back after talking to Blathers about expansion but never talking to Redd.


meggiewes said:


> I had Isabelle announce a shady character for me today. I talked to Blathers yesterday and he told me about the _possibility_ of having an upgrade to the museum. (I really wish I took a screenshot of his dialog so I could be more help.) Have you had that dialogue from Blathers at any time? I think you have to have a certain amount of donations in your museum, but I'm sure you have your museum pretty full.


I already did, Blathers already talked about the expansion, I have all the requirements - I just screwed up with TT before I talked to Redd.

Isabelle never talked about a shady character either, so I know he hasn't been here so I haven't just missed him either


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 24, 2020)

same with me- no shady character dialogue at all


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 24, 2020)

I had Redd show up for the first time for me, but I neglected to talk to him and TTed the next day. Since then Redd has never showed up. So my guess is if you didn’t talk to him on that day, that’s it. This is looking like it’s a glitch.
TTing backwards a day counts a one day moving forward btw, so you TTing to the 22nd technically counts as a day moving forward, and Redd likely showed up on the 22nd (I find that Isabelle doesn’t talk if you’ve already played on that day)


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 24, 2020)

AdvLAMP said:


> I had Redd show up for the first time for me, but I neglected to talk to him and TTed the next day. Since then Redd has never showed up. So my guess is if you didn’t talk to him on that day, that’s it. This is looking like it’s a glitch.
> TTing backwards a day counts a one day moving forward btw, so you TTing to the 22nd technically counts as a day moving forward, and Redd likely showed up on the 22nd (I find that Isabelle doesn’t talk if you’ve already played on that day)


that may explain why i didnt get the "suspicious character" announcement 
i really hope hes not just gone forever/gone until the glitch is fixed


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 24, 2020)

Did you guys have your game set to real time when you downloaded the update and loaded up to play? Since events are supposed to be triggered in real time now, the event may have gotten confused when the date didn't match the event trigger. I know the game normally can't tell when you TT forward, but if your game messed up on the original event trigger moving forward might not work

Setting it to internet time and letting the day change over may help it reset itself properly


----------



## Que (Apr 24, 2020)

AdvLAMP said:


> I had Redd show up for the first time for me, but I neglected to talk to him and TTed the next day. Since then Redd has never showed up. So my guess is if you didn’t talk to him on that day, that’s it. This is looking like it’s a glitch.
> TTing backwards a day counts a one day moving forward btw, so you TTing to the 22nd technically counts as a day moving forward, and Redd likely showed up on the 22nd (I find that Isabelle doesn’t talk if you’ve already played on that day)


That makes sense! But some people previously in the thread reported having the same issue and that he'll just appear on another day at random. Still.. trying.. to.. find.. him ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Sharpington said:


> Did you guys have your game set to real time when you downloaded the update and loaded up to play? Since events are supposed to be triggered in real time now, the event may have gotten confused when the date didn't match the event trigger. I know the game normally can't tell when you TT forward, but if your game messed up on the original event trigger moving forward might not work
> 
> Setting it to internet time and letting the day change over may help it reset itself properly


I had it on real time when I accessed and used the new update, didn't change it until I hopped back and then forward a day (and ultimately missed Redd)


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Sharpington said:


> Did you guys have your game set to real time when you downloaded the update and loaded up to play? Since events are supposed to be triggered in real time now, the event may have gotten confused when the date didn't match the event trigger. I know the game normally can't tell when you TT forward, but if your game messed up on the original event trigger moving forward might not work
> 
> Setting it to internet time and letting the day change over may help it reset itself properly


When i downloaded the event it was about 5am the 23rd. Because i'd started the game on the 23rd i went back a day then forward a day to trigger leaf to visit, because id messed up and opened the game before id downloaded the update (he wont visit if you do that)
that might be why


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 25, 2020)

Any luck? :c


----------



## spinningmouse (Apr 25, 2020)

Sharpington said:


> Did you guys have your game set to real time when you downloaded the update and loaded up to play? Since events are supposed to be triggered in real time now, the event may have gotten confused when the date didn't match the event trigger. I know the game normally can't tell when you TT forward, but if your game messed up on the original event trigger moving forward might not work
> 
> Setting it to internet time and letting the day change over may help it reset itself properly


I think I was on internet time when I downloaded it, but I've also been tt every day since to try and get redd to show up...but I always set it back to internet time when I finish so i know it's gone to the next day normally at least once, and when i messed around this morning still didn't see him. 
I'm getting increasingly convinced it's a glitch : (


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 25, 2020)

I think the issue is Redd won't show up until you've donated your work to Blathers. I've spoken to *Bioness *who managed to fix this by having their second character talk to Redd. They TTed to the day before they knew Redd would come, then they talked to Blathers with the second character to trigger the artwork and museum upgrade dialog. Then they resynced their time with the internet, which meant traveling 1 day forward. Redd was back on their island and they could buy his first piece of art from him.
I'm gonna try this method and see if it'll work. Bioness did say it didn't work for some people however.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

AdvLAMP said:


> I think the issue is Redd won't show up until you've donated your work to Blathers. I've spoken to *Bioness *who managed to fix this by having their second character talk to Redd. They TTed to the day before they knew Redd would come, then they talked to Blathers with the second character to trigger the artwork and museum upgrade dialog. Then they resynced their time with the internet, which meant traveling 1 day forward. Redd was back on their island and they could buy his first piece of art from him.
> I'm gonna try this method and see if it'll work. Bioness did say it didn't work for some people however.


I reeeaaally dont wanna have to start a new character just to fix this. I haven't properly tried to donate some art yet (it was fake when I tried, need a real one) so that could potentially also work. I'm still TTing forward steadily to find him, but at this point I've halted down the search and just TTing a little more than I usually would only. Still, no Redd </3


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 25, 2020)

Darn, well hey if I ever get Redd to appear at last, I'll make sure I'll get you a real painting, Que  because this bug really is _bugging _me


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

AdvLAMP said:


> Darn, well hey if I ever get Redd to appear at last, I'll make sure I'll get you a real painting, Que  because this bug really is _bugging _me


hehehhehehehee   Thank you so much ;-;


----------



## cococay (Apr 25, 2020)

I can’t get Redd either  I think I did the same thing as you. Blathers keeps saying he’s waiting for me to donate art, but no Redd to be found.


----------



## spinningmouse (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> I reeeaaally dont wanna have to start a new character just to fix this. I haven't properly tried to donate some art yet (it was fake when I tried, need a real one) so that could potentially also work. I'm still TTing forward steadily to find him, but at this point I've halted down the search and just TTing a little more than I usually would only. Still, no Redd </3


I actually tried this...i made a second character for my island, went back to the day i originally talked to blathers, spoke to him, got the dialogue, went forward a day, and didn't get redd : (
right now i'm mostly hoping one of my friends will be kind enough to let me buy art next time he's on their island so i can donate to the museum


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> I reeeaaally dont wanna have to start a new character just to fix this. I haven't properly tried to donate some art yet (it was fake when I tried, need a real one) so that could potentially also work. I'm still TTing forward steadily to find him, but at this point I've halted down the search and just TTing a little more than I usually would only. Still, no Redd </3


Not in any way I'm blaming you, but I want to update you that I have TT a few times since you visit and Redd has not visit again, I don't know if is just a coincidence, but this might proof that in fact your file is glitched. I will try to see if he visits but in 20 days I TT he did not visit, Lief and all the others did at some point. Again this is just to update you, I'm not mad nor blame you, please don't think that.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

cococay said:


> I can’t get Redd either  I think I did the same thing as you. Blathers keeps saying he’s waiting for me to donate art, but no Redd to be found.


Atleast it looks like this is a pretty common issue, so hopefully Nintendo will give us a fix soon!


spinningmouse said:


> I actually tried this...i made a second character for my island, went back to the day i originally talked to blathers, spoke to him, got the dialogue, went forward a day, and didn't get redd : (
> right now i'm mostly hoping one of my friends will be kind enough to let me buy art next time he's on their island so i can donate to the museum


Yeah, one of my friends told me to come buy a genuine piece next time he's around, but he doesn't ALWAYS sell 2 real paintings so I'm just hoping ><


----------



## Evadere (Apr 25, 2020)

Okay so I promised myself I wouldn’t tt on this game but I wanted to get rid of some villagers. I tt Friday a day forward and got the announcement but never talked to Redd. So yesterday he wasn’t there like you guys so I tt all the way to 2057 and he was so I talked to him and bought the painting and saved then changed to current day talked to Blathers which triggered the upgrade and as of today is upgrading like everyone else’s

hope this helps


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Not in any way I'm blaming you, but I want to update you that I have TT a few times since you visit and Redd has not visit again, I don't know if is just a coincidence, but this might proof that in fact your file is glitched. I will try to see if he visits but in 20 days I TT he did not visit, Lief and all the others did at some point. Again this is just to update you, I'm not mad nor blame you, please don't think that.


Oh god no, I'm so sorry Q_Q That'd be horrible if us being glitched could spread like that, keep me updated please! Hoping Nintendo will notice soooooon pleasethisishorrible

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Evadere said:


> Okay so I promised myself I wouldn’t tt on this game but I wanted to get rid of some villagers. I tt Friday a day forward and got the announcement but never talked to Redd. So yesterday he wasn’t there like you guys so I tt all the way to 2057 and he was so I talked to him and bought the painting and saved then changed to current day talked to Blathers which triggered the upgrade and as of today is upgrading like everyone else’s
> 
> hope this helps


2057 o_o A lot of people talked about TT being the fix, but that's a lot of years LMAO

I might try that soon, I'm getting impatient and desperate honestly - and if it spreads to others, that's even worse!

Edit: Going all in, TTing to the 22nd April just to see if he's there, then 23rd April again just to check

Then straight to July, if notthen December and I'll keep doing it like that. After a few tries, I might as well jump to 2057;;;;


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

Don't be sorry, it's not your fault. Also something that happened to me was that Julian sent me a letter with a gift and it was the real Valiant Statue so you might try that.


----------



## MGK1 (Apr 25, 2020)

I have this exact same issue. Thought I was the only one. I hope Nintendo patches this soon. Was so excited to see Redd again


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Don't be sorry, it's not your fault. Also something that happened to me was that Julian sent me a letter with a gift and it was the real Valiant Statue so you might try that.


Oh that'd be a lifesaver, Julian please send me pls pls pls


MGK1 said:


> I have this exact same issue. Thought I was the only one. I hope Nintendo patches this soon. Was so excited to see Redd again


You're far from alone from what I can tell! I was so excited too, wanted to fill up my museum and house and island with all the pretty arts ;-;


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you have a second character on your account? I had this glitch and was able to fix it by using a second character to trigger Blathers and only time travelling a single day at a time.


----------



## MGK1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Don't be sorry, it's not your fault. Also something that happened to me was that Julian sent me a letter with a gift and it was the real Valiant Statue so you might try that.


If someone would like to give me a real piece of art and see if that fixes this issue, that would be great as well!


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Do you have a second character on your account? I had this glitch and was able to fix it by using a second character to trigger Blathers and only time travelling a single day at a time.


Someone mentioned you earlier further up in the thread! I don't, and I really don't want to make one too so I'm keeping it in the back of my mind as a last resort. Trying to see if TT can help me (it apparently could for many others)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

lmao side note, my game bugged

it's april 23rd and it decided ofc it's my birthday (It's set on august 15th)

What's happening to my game


----------



## MGK1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> lmao side note, my game bugged
> 
> it's april 23rd and it decided ofc it's my birthday (It's set on august 15th)
> 
> What's happening to my game


My birthday is set to Febuary 15th, and the in game mother character sent me the mom's cake even tho it's not my birthday.
Do we have the same glitches?


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

MGK1 said:


> My birthday is set to Febuary 15th, and the in game mother character sent me the mom's cake even tho it's not my birthday.
> Do we have the same glitches?


We both properly broke the game ;;; same thing happened to me just now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

I GOT ANOTHER BIRTHDAY CAKE mom pls, its only been a few months cmon


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Im really hoping my game hasnt glitched that badly omg,,,
i really hope theres a fix for this issue thouhg


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> Im really hoping my game hasnt glitched that badly omg,,,
> i really hope theres a fix for this issue thouhg


I'm testing and trying all I can, keep up the hope >< I just skipped to year 2057 and the weeds have started their own union, we're defenseless...
REDD PLS HELP


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> I'm testing and trying all I can, keep up the hope >< I just skipped to year 2057 and the weeds have started their own union, we're defenseless...
> REDD PLS HELP


LMAO
time travelling too much really stresses me out so im gonna just live my life and see if redd appears normally w/o timetravelling! ill update if anything happens


----------



## spinningmouse (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok so I wanted to let you know I bought a real piece of art from redd on a friend's island, time traveled forward to update the museum, and he's on my island now. So idk if that's a solid fix or not but it's something
also I really hope i didn't screw up her island ;-;
I'll let you know if she ends up having issues...she doesn't really tt like i do though so idk if she'll notice any time soon


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

Some weeks I don’t get redd at all, but he still shows up from time to time


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

spinningmouse said:


> Ok so I wanted to let you know I bought a real piece of art from redd on a friend's island, time traveled forward to update the museum, and he's on my island now. So idk if that's a solid fix or not but it's something
> also I really hope i didn't screw up her island ;-;
> I'll let you know if she ends up having issues...she doesn't really tt like i do though so idk if she'll notice any time soon


That's awesome news! Hopefully that'll prove to be an actual fix, more hopeful now atleast! Hoing her island is okay, though ;-;


matt2019 said:


> Some weeks I don’t get redd at all, but he still shows up from time to time


That makes sense, but when I jumped 1 day at a time for 2 months and now I'm skipping 30+ years and all around, I think it's just legitimately broken and not just him waiting a lil while


----------



## morthael (Apr 25, 2020)

Pretty sure your game might just be bugged, maybe reaching out to nintendo support can help?

When the update happened, I was already on the 23rd at 10 PM since I TTed forward and I talked to Blathers about the museum expansion. Since I didn’t really want to miss out on Leif I resynced my switch’s clock to real time and it brought me back to the 22nd and Redd appeared for me. 

Best of luck, hope you get him to appear for you!


----------



## hisoru (Apr 25, 2020)

I've been watching this thread too in hopes that a fix has been somehow found through TTing because until I came across this, I wasn't too aware of his presence at all. But when I really thought about it, he stopped showing up completely for me too. I hope there's a fix soon :<


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

Well now I’ve got the same problem too. 3 weeks of TT and not a single appearance, and he was showing just fine before. Not very happy


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

morthael said:


> Pretty sure your game might just be bugged, maybe reaching out to nintendo support can help?
> 
> When the update happened, I was already on the 23rd at 10 PM since I TTed forward and I talked to Blathers about the museum expansion. Since I didn’t really want to miss out on Leif I resynced my switch’s clock to real time and it brought me back to the 22nd and Redd appeared for me.
> 
> Best of luck, hope you get him to appear for you!


Ahh, glad to hear you didn't quite make the same mistake as we did!! I'll be doing some more research, testing etc (and trying to get a painting) but I already thought about reaching support. I'm thinking that's a wise idea atleast!


hisoru said:


> I've been watching this thread too in hopes that a fix has been somehow found through TTing because until I came across this, I wasn't too aware of his presence at all. But when I really thought about it, he stopped showing up completely for me too. I hope there's a fix soon :<


I hope so too! I'll be keeping this thread updated if I find a fix (or not) but whatever news I have, I'll put it here. If you don't manage to find a fix, maybe it'll be here in the upcoming days!


matt2019 said:


> Well now I’ve got the same problem too. 3 weeks of TT and not a single appearance, and he was showing just fine before. Not very happy


Yeeeaaaah, it's unclear what his pattern is (unlike previous games where it was once a week, same day every week) but after a few weeks it's outright weird if he didn't. Hope you'll find a fix!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah I’ve seen tons of people time travel and complete their collections on day 1, so I don’t understand why I can’t find him ever now. I can’t find any info online either


----------



## IndoX (Apr 25, 2020)

Time traveling messes up certain chain of events if you go back/forward immediately. For example, if you get the 300 balloon achievement and time travel either forward or back before getting the golden slingshot recipe you won't get the balloon again.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Yeah I’ve seen tons of people time travel and complete their collections on day 1, so I don’t understand why I can’t find him ever now. I can’t find any info online either


Yeah, I had imagined he'd be there on a particular set day once a week and therefore super easy to predict - but it doesn't seem that way? Maybe?


IndoX said:


> Time traveling messes up certain chain of events if you go back/forward immediately. For example, if you get the 300 balloon achievement and time travel either forward or back before getting the golden slingshot recipe you won't get the balloon again.


That's honestly messed up, I can imagine people not knowing would get the 300 balloons achievement and then turn off the game and voila - never get it


----------



## morthael (Apr 25, 2020)

IndoX said:


> Time traveling messes up certain chain of events if you go back/forward immediately. For example, if you get the 300 balloon achievement and time travel either forward or back before getting the golden slingshot recipe you won't get the balloon again.


Hmm, that might not always be the case since I time traveled backwards/forwards after getting the 300 balloon achievement and I still got the golden balloon with the golden slingshot DIY! Granted, I did get it about 2 weeks after, but maybe it doesn’t go away completely?


----------



## IndoX (Apr 25, 2020)

morthael said:


> Hmm, that might not always be the case since I time traveled backwards/forwards after getting the 300 balloon achievement and I still got the golden balloon with the golden slingshot DIY! Granted, I did get it about 2 weeks after, but maybe it doesn’t go away completely?


Probably had to pop another 300 balloons to trigger it again.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah I’d be very disappointed if Nintendo is messing up people’s games because they time travel. That’s just wrong especially since we paid for the game. On 60 consecutive days without redd now. I don’t know what to do. I even re synced with normal time and started TT’ing again and it’s still not working


----------



## morthael (Apr 25, 2020)

IndoX said:


> Probably had to pop another 300 balloons to trigger it again.


Uh, I don’t think so? I doubt I really popped another 300 between getting the achievement and the golden one since I’ve never consciously sought them out. And plus I’ve been TTing during that time frame too so in theory I should’ve never gotten it.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 25, 2020)

To be honest, the issue of adjusting the clock manually via the Switch's settings worries me, which is why  I only TT'd once in this game.
I wonder if it could cause potential bugs especially for those who jump years and years ahead of time.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Yeah I’d be very disappointed if Nintendo is messing up people’s games because they time travel. That’s just wrong especially since we paid for the game. On 60 consecutive days without redd now. I don’t know what to do. I even re synced with normal time and started TT’ing again and it’s still not working


It would be weird, that'd potentially ruin it for those not TTing as well if they accidentally miss it :C


cheezu said:


> To be honest, the issue of adjusting the clock manually via the Switch's settings worries me, which is why  I only TT'd once in this game.
> I wonder if it could cause potential bugs especially for those who jump years and years ahead of time.


So far, adjusting many years hasn't and probably won't be an issue - it's a lot safer in this game than any other. But I'm thinking my lesson is learned with future updates; no TT until I know with certainty I got everything lmao


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly, I don't think it's entirely Time Traveling's fault. I would imagine if you hadn't talked to Redd for the whole day and let it go to tomorrow, the same problem will happen. I Time Travelled forward to get turnips and I still got the problem.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

AdvLAMP said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's entirely Time Traveling's fault. I would imagine if you hadn't talked to Redd for the whole day and let it go to tomorrow, the same problem will happen. I Time Travelled forward to get turnips and I still got the problem.


this is what i suspected too! which makes it much much worse of a bug


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> It would be weird, that'd potentially ruin it for those not TTing as well if they accidentally miss it :C
> 
> So far, adjusting many years hasn't and probably won't be an issue - it's a lot safer in this game than any other. But I'm thinking my lesson is learned with future updates; no TT until I know with certainty I got everything lmao



Have you been able to get any genuine pieces of art from someone else to see if you can fix it by donating it?


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)

okay so, i'm an avid time traveler - but the night the update was released i synced my switch clock and went back to the right date/time, downloaded the update, went in and talked to leif for bushes, and didn't care to find redd at that point so i continued time traveling. eventually loading into the game again, i finally decided to talk to blathers, he told me he'd need me to donate a piece of art for the museum expansion - soon after i unintentionally ran into redd walking around my island where i triggered him selling me a genuine painting. i donated it to blathers, tt'd, and the next day i found redd again walking around and talked to him. that's when he brought up his ship and docking at my island to sell his stuff. went to his boat once after that and bought from him, and i haven't been back since because i just haven't been interested enough atm (current priority is to achieve all of my dreamies). he didn't seem bugged to me, he seemed fine. and while i haven't actually cared to look for him since, i just assume he docks at my secret beach without any notif from isabelle - i didn't realize she's supposed to mention it?

but ofc i could be wrong! i may have to see if i can find him again. he could just have scarce appearances, or perhaps he really is bugged. i'm gonna keep my eye out for him


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

AdvLAMP said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's entirely Time Traveling's fault. I would imagine if you hadn't talked to Redd for the whole day and let it go to tomorrow, the same problem will happen. I Time Travelled forward to get turnips and I still got the problem.


Exactly, that's why this is a serious issue even if in my/our case it was due to time travelling. This needs a fix for ALL of us ><


moonrose said:


> this is what i suspected too! which makes it much much worse of a bug


Also if it spreads, apparently those who tried to help me or others haven't seen Redd since D:


pocky said:


> Have you been able to get any genuine pieces of art from someone else to see if you can fix it by donating it?


I tried! Went to a friendly poster in the thread's island and bought a painting I THOUGHT was genuine (Wistful painting/Girl with pearl earring) since in NL the fake was red.. I didn't look properly at her earring being a star in the fake one lmao
I still need a real painting to try it out!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> Also if it spreads, apparently those who tried to help me or others haven't seen Redd since D:


I find this sort of hard to believe if im honest because i dont understand how that would even work with code and such?? it could be possible though, i know very little about it
Its probably more likely a coincidence


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

Sulky said:


> okay so, i'm an avid time traveler - but the night the update was released i synced my switch clock and went back to the right date/time, downloaded the update, went in and talked to leif for bushes, and didn't care to find redd at that point so i continued time traveling. eventually loading into the game again, i finally decided to talk to blathers, he told me he'd need me to donate a piece of art for the museum expansion - soon after i unintentionally ran into redd walking around my island where i triggered him selling me a genuine painting. i donated it to blathers, tt'd, and the next day i found redd again walking around and talked to him. that's when he brought up his ship and docking at my island to sell his stuff. went to his boat once after that and bought from him, and i haven't been back since because i just haven't been interested enough atm (current priority is to achieve all of my dreamies). he didn't seem bugged to me, he seemed fine. and while i haven't actually cared to look for him since, i just assume he docks at my secret beach without any notif from isabelle - i didn't realize she's supposed to mention it?
> 
> but ofc i could be wrong! i may have to see if i can find him again. he could just have scarce appearances, or perhaps he really is bugged. i'm gonna keep my eye out for him


I can't expect people to read the whole thread (I should update the first post) but the issue lies 100% in the fact we spoke to Blathers, but never Redd. We TTed before we ever talked to him, and he never came back for most of us. If we speak to Blathers again, he'll just be normal except telling us he's still waiting for a *fine piece of art*

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



moonrose said:


> I find this sort of hard to believe if im honest because i dont understand how that would even work with code and such?? it could be possible though, i know very little about it
> Its probably more likely a coincidence


Maybe so, but it could maybe mess up the code when I visit because it "syncs" with mine? And if mine is glitchy, then it could cause errors in general
Even just 1 tiny error is enough;; I don't know enough either though


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> Exactly, that's why this is a serious issue even if in my/our case it was due to time travelling. This needs a fix for ALL of us ><
> 
> Also if it spreads, apparently those who tried to help me or others haven't seen Redd since D:
> 
> ...



I'm currently TTing a lot (going forward only) so I'll post a message here if he shows again in my island. Maybe then you can buy a genuine painting/statue and see if it'll fix the issue.

I'm also in a discord group with hundreds of thousands of people, the glitch section is pretty active. Apparently someone with your issue fixed it by TTing back to the date when he was originally supposed to show up. Don't know how accurate this is though since only one person has mentioned it.

Anyway, will let you know.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

pocky said:


> I'm currently TTing a lot (going forward only) so I'll post a message here if he shows again in my island. Maybe then you can buy a genuine painting/statue and see if it'll fix the issue.
> 
> I'm also in a discord group with hundreds of thousands of people, the glitch section is pretty active. Apparently someone with your issue fixed it by TTing back to the date when he was originally supposed to show up. Don't know how accurate this is though since only one person has mentioned it.
> 
> Anyway, will let you know.


I already TTed back several times actually (Can't blame me for trying LMAO) to the 22nd, 23rd and 24th to find him - no luck.

PLEASE do, that'd absolutely save me if it works - and if it DOES prove to work, I think a lot of people could benefit from it too. Doesn't seem like I'm the only one BY FAR ;_;


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> I already TTed back several times actually (Can't blame me for trying LMAO) to the 22nd, 23rd and 24th to find him - no luck.
> 
> PLEASE do, that'd absolutely save me if it works - and if it DOES prove to work, I think a lot of people could benefit from it too. Doesn't seem like I'm the only one BY FAR ;_;



I think his spawn rates are super low too. I've already seen him twice (the first time when he is just wandering around and then the second time when he invites you into the boat) But I've TT'd a lot after that and haven't had him show up again. It's been at least a month since his last visit. 

Hopefully he'll show up again soon. I keep my game on that date and invite a few people in if it fixes it. Then you guys can help other people and so on.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Has someone reported the issue to nintendo? everyone with the issue should probably do it, as we'll have more of a chance of getting a fix


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

pocky said:


> I think his spawn rates are super low too. I've already seen him twice (the first time when he is just wandering around and then the second time when he invites you into the boat) But I've TT'd a lot after that and haven't had him show up again. It's been at least a month since his last visit.
> 
> Hopefully he'll show up again soon. I keep my game on that date and invite a few people in if it fixes it. Then you guys can help other people and so on.


You'd be an actual lifesaver - and yeah, it seems he's quite rare maybe? Just confusing since some people seems to already have so many lmao

He doesn't always sell 2 genuine pieces of art each time he's there, so it's up to you whether you want to sacrifice that or not if there's only 1 (I'd be more than willing to pay for your troubles though!)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



moonrose said:


> Has someone reported the issue to nintendo? everyone with the issue should probably do it, as we'll have more of a chance of getting a fix


I haven't yet, but I'm thinking we should!
Gonna file a report right now, hoping other people will too!


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> You'd be an actual lifesaver - and yeah, it seems he's quite rare maybe? Just confusing since some people seems to already have so many lmao
> 
> He doesn't always sell 2 genuine pieces of art each time he's there, so it's up to you whether you want to sacrifice that or not if there's only 1 (I'd be more than willing to pay for your troubles though!)
> 
> ...



I forgot that his stock was limited so I guess I can only help one person. You can pay it back by staying in this thread and helping another person if your problem gets fixed.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

pocky said:


> I forgot that his stock was limited so I guess I can only help one person. You can pay it back by staying in this thread and helping another person if your problem gets fixed.


Q_Q You're an angel, I absolutely will! In the meantime I'll continue to TT and see if it's a potential fix too


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> Q_Q You're an angel, I absolutely will! In the meantime I'll continue to TT and see if it's a potential fix too



No luck so far. But I'm also taking the time to collect mushrooms inbetween time travels.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

My issue is different than most. I had redd several times and then he just randomly stopped appearing. As in it started in a different way than it did for most of you. So I don’t know how to fix it


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> My issue is different than most. I had redd several times and then he just randomly stopped appearing. As in it started in a different way than it did for most of you. So I don’t know how to fix it


either the same thing has happened in that redd has been glitched from returning or maybe youre just getting terrible luck and hes refusing to visit? im not sure how far youve checked so
i have this thread watched so im just hoping someone will find a solution, it might be a good thing for you to do too if you havent already since the solutions may be the same?


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

moonrose said:


> either the same thing has happened in that redd has been glitched from returning or maybe youre just getting terrible luck and hes refusing to visit? im not sure how far youve checked so
> i have this thread watched so im just hoping someone will find a solution, it might be a good thing for you to do too if you havent already since the solutions may be the same?


Yeah I do time travel a lot, and I went 2 weeks without him once and then he showed up, but it’s been 2 months worth of days now and nothing. Nintendo better fix this because it’s preventing me, and many other players from obtaining the paintings. I have no idea how to fix it or if we have to wait for a patch


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> My issue is different than most. I had redd several times and then he just randomly stopped appearing. As in it started in a different way than it did for most of you. So I don’t know how to fix it



I saw him twice (first time when he was just walking around and the second time when he invited me into his boat) Haven't seen him again after that. Been like a month now since I've been TTing to get him to show up again.


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

Well I got Redd. I visited another town with redd and then came back to mine, went ahead a few days and he showed up. Still I bet it’ll glitch again later. This is a major issue Nintendo needs to fix


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Well I got Redd. I visited another town with redd and then came back to mine, went ahead a few days and he showed up. Still I bet it’ll glitch again later. This is a major issue Nintendo needs to fix



Glad you got it working! I hear that syncing your clock back to real time fixes it too, not sure if it's accurate. I'm going back to current time and abandoning my Redd quest.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Well I got Redd. I visited another town with redd and then came back to mine, went ahead a few days and he showed up. Still I bet it’ll glitch again later. This is a major issue Nintendo needs to fix


It really is, hopefully if many people send in support tickets to Nintendo they'll notice and fix it fast (obviously not as fast as the dupe glitch because nice glitches will always be removed first lmao)


pocky said:


> Glad you got it working! I hear that syncing your clock back to real time fixes it too, not sure if it's accurate. I'm going back to current time and abandoning my Redd quest.


I tried doing that, but to no avail ;-; I hope you'll have better luck than I did!


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> It really is, hopefully if many people send in support tickets to Nintendo they'll notice and fix it fast (obviously not as fast as the dupe glitch because nice glitches will always be removed first lmao)
> 
> I tried doing that, but to no avail ;-; I hope you'll have better luck than I did!



I went back to the 23rd which was when Redd first showed up and he is in my island! Let me know if you're free to drop by to pick up an art piece. I hear that I can TT back and forth and he will be here every time on this particular date.


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

pocky said:


> I went back to the 23rd which was when Redd first showed up and he is in my island! Let me know if you're free to drop by to pick up an art piece. I hear that I can TT back and forth and he will be here every time on this particular date.


Oh gosh oh gosh oh gosh that'd be awesome!! Let me know when I can come over and get some art, I reeeeaaally hope it'll fix my game (and then I can help others get it fixed too!)


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> Oh gosh oh gosh oh gosh that'd be awesome!! Let me know when I can come over and get some art, I reeeeaaally hope it'll fix my game (and then I can help others get it fixed too!)


fingers crossed!!!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 25, 2020)

Turning back to normal time didn’t work for me. I had to visit someone else


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

SO. I DONATED THE FINE PIECE OF ART, BLATHERS TOOK IT, EXPANSION FOR TOMORROW.

I'm limited on TT since Shep is moving out and I'm holding him for someone until they have space (or until tomorrow) but I can atleast skip until tomorrow (where he'll be in boxes) SO.

I'm gonna do a triple check of my island, make sure he is absolutely not wandering around (his boat isn't here though) and if he isn't, I'll skip to tomorrow and see if it fixed! *MOMENT OF TRUTH*

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS I GOT REDD - CONFIRMED FIX!

I'll tag all the people who said they had the same issue (sorry if it annoyed some of you;; just wanted to help!), I'll also update main post (and name)
@Gabene @spinningmouse @moonrose @AdvLAMP @cococay @MGK1 @hisoru aaaand @pocky for being the true MVP and letting me buy one of the paintings at yours! Thank you!!

*FIX #3 (personally confirmed): Buy a painting from someone else, whether it's through their Redd or whatever doesn't matter - donate it to Blathers! On the day the museum is shut down for construction, REDD will be parked at your secret beach and fully reset - selling you what was supposed to be your first (and always genuine) painting!*

For the people I just tagged, feel free to reach out today/tomorrow if you need a painting from Redd! Make sure it's genuine, otherwise Blathers will give it back and nothing will happen. I'll check how many I have that are genuine and help as many as I can, and I'll keep doing that until they find a fix (or enough people have Redd for this to not be a big issue anymore I guess) Hoping to help as many out as I can here - let me know!


Spoiler: REDdDDdDDDD


----------



## Frostwyrven (Apr 25, 2020)

@Que is it possible to purchase a painting/art? I too had this problem for a week and stumbled upon this forum and made an account to ask I couldn’t find anything for the life of me.


----------



## LaceGloves (Apr 25, 2020)

I fixed the issue in my game by going back to the 22nd and then going forward a day to the 23rd (the day he's supposed to show up). 
I'm glad you fixed your problem finally! Enjoy the art!


----------



## hisoru (Apr 25, 2020)

oh man, that's good to hear it got fixed that way! it sucks we all seemed to have this issue and that was the available fix right now. thank you for letting me know!!


----------



## MGK1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice to hear! Would love to come by to get a legitimate painting. Redd is finally coming then


----------



## Que (Apr 25, 2020)

Frostwyrven said:


> @Que is it possible to purchase a painting/art? I too had this problem for a week and stumbled upon this forum and made an account to ask I couldn’t find anything for the life of me.


Sure! Give me time to hear from the ones on the thread first though, I'm giving them priority first (sorry!)


LaceGloves said:


> I fixed the issue in my game by going back to the 22nd and then going forward a day to the 23rd (the day he's supposed to show up).
> I'm glad you fixed your problem finally! Enjoy the art!
> That's awesome, glad to hear it!! I think that's a good fix too, but it doesn't work for everyone ><





hisoru said:


> oh man, that's good to hear it got fixed that way! it sucks we all seemed to have this issue and that was the available fix right now. thank you for letting me know!!


It really does! Hopefully Nintendo will do something soon ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



MGK1 said:


> Nice to hear! Would love to come by to get a legitimate painting. Redd is finally coming then


Of course!! Hope to fix as many as we can! Got a painting on hand right now, send me your dodo and I'll be over in a jiffy with it!


----------



## MGK1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Que said:


> Of course!! Hope to fix as many as we can! Got a painting on hand right now, send me your dodo and I'll be over in a jiffy with it!


Sent a PM!


----------



## pocky (Apr 25, 2020)

glad it worked!  congratulations on getting it fixed


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

Remember; Any and all I tagged above (except Pocky, sorry dear!) - reach out to me if you want a painting! It's a first come first serve principle here, I'm waiting to hear from you guys until I give them out to others!


----------



## hisoru (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll bug one of my friends who doesn't seem glitched for one of their paintings, thank you so much for the offer! You're very sweet to do this. Here's hoping nobody else has to experience this weird glitch or this gets out to let people be aware of the fix.


----------



## tinker cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi all on this thread. This is my first post. I have had the problem of losing Redd after time traveling back. I think it glitched as I tried to sell Blathers the same painting again but don’t know. That was after three successful travels back to same date. Now I bought a painting from a friend’s Redd. I sold to Blathers. Do I try, now, to go to my first date I know ship was at my island? Thanks. Also I have ALL Isobel stuff from obsession with zodiac set and can help people sometimes if they are missing something I can make. Thanks for this forum!


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

tinker cat said:


> Hi all on this thread. This is my first post. I have had the problem of losing Redd after time traveling back. I think it glitched as I tried to sell Blathers the same painting again but don’t know. That was after three successful travels back to same date. Now I bought a painting from a friend’s Redd. I sold to Blathers. Do I try, now, to go to my first date I know ship was at my island? Thanks. Also I have ALL Isobel stuff from obsession with zodiac set and can help people sometimes if they are missing something I can make. Thanks for this forum!


Don't time travel now, please!! Redd should be somewhere on your island now, check your map! If his icon is at the small "secret" beach up top, he should also be somewhere on your island wandering around - talk to him, buy his painting, and the next day he'll invite you to his shop!


----------



## tinker cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Omg thank you! Yes he is!!’

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Oh no now the icon is gone ... my son was fishing did that mess it up?


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

tinker cat said:


> Omg thank you! Yes he is!!’
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020
> 
> Oh no now the icon is gone ... my son was fishing did that mess it up?


Unless your son time travelled, he should still be there? Look around your island to see if you can find Redd anywhere ;-;


----------



## tinker cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Que said:


> Unless your son time travelled, he should still be there? Look around your island to see if you can find Redd anywhere ;-;
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I am searching thanks. The ship icon is gone. Kk is here. I have a theory he interferes with Isobel spawn perhaps same with Redd?


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

KK only arrives on Saturdays, I think your son moved the date when he had the switch. Try going back to the day you saw the Redd icon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

If you gave Blathers the painting today, move the clock to the next day and Redd should be there! @tinker cat


----------



## kazaf (Apr 26, 2020)

@Que I'm having the Redd problem. Could I possibly buy a genuine painting from you?


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahri said:


> It took a bit but he showed up for me and I'm all set now.


when you say it took a bit, how long is a bit.. a week a month.. a year


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

kazaf said:


> @Que I'm having the Redd problem. Could I possibly buy a genuine painting from you?


Sure thing! Sending you my dodo in a bit, hope it'll help you!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 26, 2020)

MelissaM said:


> when you say it took a bit, how long is a bit.. a week a month.. a year


I really don't remember. I'd say a couple weeks of TT


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I really don't remember. I'd say a couple weeks of TT


ok thank you so much for your help!


----------



## tinker cat (Apr 26, 2020)

I got him too. PM me I have one legit painting glowing one on boat if someone sees this and wants a code. And thank you thank you for this site and thead!


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 26, 2020)

tinker cat said:


> I got him too. PM me I have one legit painting glowing one on boat if someone sees this and wants a code. And thank you thank you for this site and thead!


Id love to be able to get the painting!! you would be a life saver


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey, someone wants to come buy today's real artwork to fix the glitch?


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 26, 2020)

Redd is selling a genuine dynamic painting on my island (This one has no fakes) if anyone wants to come over and buy it to fix their Redd.

edit: sold


----------



## Weebay25tolife (Apr 26, 2020)

@Dacroze @voltairenism @tinker cat you guys are a god send I was struggling with this for days! Can I come by and purchase a real painting from one of you this morning????


----------



## Weebay25tolife (Apr 26, 2020)

tinker cat said:


> I got him too. PM me I have one legit painting glowing one on boat if someone sees this and wants a code. And thank you thank you for this site and thead!


if still available I would love to buy it to fix redd!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Que said:


> Sure thing! Sending you my dodo in a bit, hope it'll help you!


Could I buy one from you as well if still available ?


----------



## Weebay25tolife (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks @Dacroze going to try now !


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 26, 2020)

I too have trouble with Redd not showing up  Is there still anyone willing to help out? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## tinker cat (Apr 26, 2020)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I too have trouble with Redd not showing up  Is there still anyone willing to help out? I would really appreciate it.


I am time traveling and it is working. If I find a day with two real art works you still want one? Warning people often can’t get to me ... get error code... 50/50 about half get here fine.


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I too have trouble with Redd not showing up  Is there still anyone willing to help out? I would really appreciate it.


I have a genuine painting you can have! Send me your dodo when I can come over, hope it'll fix the issue!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 26, 2020)

Que said:


> SO. I DONATED THE FINE PIECE OF ART, BLATHERS TOOK IT, EXPANSION FOR TOMORROW.
> 
> I'm limited on TT since Shep is moving out and I'm holding him for someone until they have space (or until tomorrow) but I can atleast skip until tomorrow (where he'll be in boxes) SO.
> 
> ...


MY HEART SKIPPED A BEAT WHEN I SAW THE TITLE AAA!!!
IM SO HAPPY
do you mind if i buy a painting off you please? that would be incredible ;;


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

moonrose said:


> MY HEART SKIPPED A BEAT WHEN I SAW THE TITLE AAA!!!
> IM SO HAPPY
> do you mind if i buy a painting off you please? that would be incredible ;;


Of course, send me your dodo and I'll be over with one - your long wait is over! <3


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 26, 2020)

Que said:


> I have a genuine painting you can have! Send me your dodo when I can come over, hope it'll fix the issue!



That would be awesome, thank you so much! I'll pm you a code soon  



tinker cat said:


> I am time traveling and it is working. If I find a day with two real art works you still want one? Warning people often can’t get to me ... get error code... 50/50 about half get here fine.



Thanks to you, too  I'm going with Que's offer, so you don't have to bother TTing on my behalf.


----------



## spinningmouse (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm glad this fix works for other people! It's sounding like buying a painting from someone else's redd and giving it to blathers on your island has worked for everyone I've seen try it (me included!). Every other fix I've seen hasn't worked consistently. I can't tt right now since I just got turnips but if any of you guys are still having this issue next time he shows up for me I can help somebody out


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can this glitch reappear again?


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Can this glitch reappear again?


Well this exact glitch probably can't, as it involves not even having him unlocked - but he never came back for you? 
I'm not quite sure how to fix that one ;-;


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 26, 2020)

Que said:


> Well this exact glitch probably can't, as it involves not even having him unlocked - but he never came back for you?
> I'm not quite sure how to fix that one ;-;


I went to someone’s town and bought a painting and then he showed up in my town. Not sure if it will come back again though. The same fix worked but appeared to be a different trigger for the glitch.


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> I went to someone’s town and bought a painting and then he showed up in my town. Not sure if it will come back again though. The same fix worked but appeared to be a different trigger for the glitch.


That's really good to know! Glad to hear you managed to fix it, too!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 26, 2020)

Que said:


> That's really good to know! Glad to hear you managed to fix it, too!


Well it been 14 days and he’s not appearing again. I’m worried it only fixed it once.


----------



## Que (Apr 26, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Well it been 14 days and he’s not appearing again. I’m worried it only fixed it once.


Well, from what I've heard you can always go back to the date you last saw him and he'll be there with new art pieces - that's how some people already finished their museum!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 26, 2020)

Que said:


> Well, from what I've heard you can always go back to the date you last saw him and he'll be there with new art pieces - that's how some people already finished their museum!


Yeah it didn’t work for me before when he stopped appearing, I couldn’t find him no matter what


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 26, 2020)

hi guys!
does anyone have a Redd painting I can buy so I can get my museum upgrade. I can't seem to get Redd on my island whatsoever!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 26, 2020)

This issue seems so common, I’m stuck with it for the third time. Nintendo really needs to fix this


----------



## madamaude (Apr 28, 2020)

i'm so glad you found the fix! i've been so worried i wouldn't be able to get redd at all. is there a genuine painting you could sell me? i would really appreciate it


----------



## Que (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm completely out of paintings, I've only seen Redd once since and I was in the middle of booting a villager with TT so couldn't keep resetting him. There's quite a few asking;; I'll reach out once I've got more!


----------



## Que (Apr 28, 2020)

Scratch everything above, I have PLENTY of paintings now, all genuine, all ready to go to people who need to fix the Redd issue (if you can, please provide some kind of proof that you didn't donate a painting yet! Could be a screenshot of Blathers telling you he's still waiting, or whatever else you can come up with (mainly to avoid people taking advantage of this as the paintings are free) but if you can't, just talk to me and we'll figure something out <3

*FREE PAINTINGS FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS A FIX TO THE BUG*


----------



## rinkleintime (Apr 28, 2020)

So I have a slightly different Redd issue...I saw Redd the first time he came to the island but couldn't find him the day the museum expansion finished so I never got invited to go to his boat. Does anyone know if he won't come back since I didn't trigger the conversation for him to invite me to his boat? I don't want to TT to see if he comes back, but may have to because I'm concerned he's glitched.


----------



## cicada (May 12, 2020)

can anyone help me get my hands on a new painting to try to trigger redd?

he came once on foot and once by boat, and i’ve had one genuine and one fake painting. he hasn’t been back in weeks now.


----------



## MooCow (Jun 9, 2020)

Que said:


> Scratch everything above, I have PLENTY of paintings now, all genuine, all ready to go to people who need to fix the Redd issue (if you can, please provide some kind of proof that you didn't donate a painting yet! Could be a screenshot of Blathers telling you he's still waiting, or whatever else you can come up with (mainly to avoid people taking advantage of this as the paintings are free) but if you can't, just talk to me and we'll figure something out <3
> 
> *FREE PAINTINGS FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS A FIX TO THE BUG*


Is this offer still available?


----------

